# Tom Cruise Kills Oprah!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh my God. Check out this funny video:

http://www.zippyvideos.com/153109597471325.html

Be patient, it took a little while for it to load for me. It's worth it.


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

The dark side of scientology is strong with this one.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Indeed. Tom Cruise is out of his frigging mind.


----------

